# Design tips for face markings?



## Harbinger (Nov 17, 2013)

My face is boring as fuck, tried designing some kind of patterning but it just look too plain, in the way, or too much like basic common patterns, want my own designs but keep running into walls, any advice?


----------



## Nataku (Nov 17, 2013)

It says you are a wolf, if that is so, are you looking to have markings that are closer to that of a real wolf, or are you looking for other species-specific markings, or fantasy markings or.... what vein of markings are you looking for here? Would like a little more information to know what direction to go in.
Do you have a color scheme you are wanting to work with yet? Do you like solid marks or more gradated ones?


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah I have this problem too


----------



## SierraCanine (Nov 18, 2013)

Look around for things you like on others characters... Then if you can find a free base that has front and side views. Print a ton of copies and pull out the coloring box.... XD I ran through quite a few iterations before I came up with the designs for my fursuit.  My fursona was easier... white wolf.... one blind/scared eye... pretty boring.

What is it you are looking to use this for? a suit? a fursona??


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 18, 2013)

Uhhhhh, I dunno.

Make something you _like_.

If you have no ideas, look at shit that other people make and take inspiration from it.


----------



## Antronach (Nov 18, 2013)

You could just try some lines in the chromatic opposite of your fursona's general color scheme.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks all, yeah i've had a glance at various other peoples markings for inspiration, but they just dont look right on me, although i havent looked at that many. Even though i wanted to be as natural to the species as possible like dropping having feathers for the colour scheme i dont mind something completely unlike the species aside from obvious symbols or whatever. I prefer solid markings but have some gradients. Got some inspriation from films or shows i liked like my index, middle finger and thumb being white inspired by Tron legacy suit designs :3


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

Wait like your actual face looks plain? Grow some facial hair. 

If your fursona's face looks plain throw some neon in there. It's not obnoxious! :V


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2013)

Random marking right below the left eye never fail, fur or not.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Biiiiiiig fucking fat fucking BRICKS of eyebrows. That's what I do. Fuck art rules when it comes to them. Make them JET black. If they're too big to curve around the head right, congrats, you've created levitating eyebrows. Oh, can't see them through the hair? Now you can. Give them bitches priority like Marth and Wolf. 

MMO like my brows as obnoxious as possible.

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/246/b/b/chao_chick_by_xopachi-d6kv7df.png
http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2013/258/3/5/robo_boobs_by_xopachi-d6mi6tv.png


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips all, sometimes i see something thats cool, imagine alterations with it, then see if i can "see" myself with them, if they dont feel right i abandon it but if not it sticks, managed to think of a lil more since the start of this thread, although mainly my neck.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 1, 2013)

So i've come up with this so far, i _think_ the head might be done now, deffiniatly happy with my tail and hands and wrists for now, although i have to redo the body to make it work.


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> So i've come up with this so far, i _think_ the head might be done now, deffiniatly happy with my tail and hands and wrists for now, although i have to redo the body to make it work.



Looks nice! I always liked blue accent marks!! ^~^


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 2, 2013)

So do i 
These are what im on about with the chest marks, not sure if the black stripes look out of place now with the white and cyan ones.






Had a play around with the image.


----------



## SierraCanine (Dec 2, 2013)

Do a full body.... that's really the only way to see if it works over all. ^~^


----------



## Nataku (Dec 5, 2013)

Also consider that the black lines are straight lines, whereas the blue ones are curved. That clashes a bit aesthetically speaking, so you may wish to play around with it a bit and figure out if you like it any better with the blue and black lines as curvy, or both sets straight or what. Also see if playing around with the width of the marking lines (thick v thin) creates anything interesting that you like, as the two colors also currently have different widths. Not saying that needs to be uniform at all, just that it could be something fun to play around with.


----------

